# DD Walmart



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Seriously 😳


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Holly… this is almost as much as 2 hours Amazon flex lol. Sadly some idiot will take it


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Sadly that's not the worst Walmart order I've seen on DoorDash.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

What??? 

I do those all day long. 

That's why I'm crazy!!!


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Chungyi said:


> Holly… this is almost as much as 2 hours Amazon flex lol. Sadly some idiot will take it


Here in Connecticut DoorDash in the morning is not worth it anymore , night and weekends is still okay. I use to bring in $1,200 to $1,500 a week now it’s $800 a week. I think it’s because of too many drivers and unemployment check has ended.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> What???
> 
> I do those all day long.
> 
> That's why I'm crazy!!!


Oh heck no 😂


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

WOW!

Makes me want to jump on the DD system right now.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> Here in Connecticut DoorDash in the morning is not worth it anymore , night and weekends is still okay. I use to bring in $1,200 to $1,500 a week now it’s $800 a week. I think it’s because of too many drivers and unemployment check has ended.


Yeah, I figured this would happen.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Is this photoshop? Please say “yes!”


----------

